# Metal VS Plastic/Composite Bindings...?



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

I have always ridden bindings with a plastic/composite frame (Burton, Union, Flux etc.). I have never tried riding a binding with a metal/aluminum frame. 

I want to try a metal frame binding this season...specifically Ride Bindings (rodeo/revolt). Some general questions...

1. Are metal frame bindings more responsive since their metal and not plastic...? I want faster edge to edge transitions and overall just quicker reactions when riding and not having to think about what I need to do in order to make the board turn/move.

2. Do they eliminate dead spots or enhance them...? I would think that being a metal frame, it would not flex as much and therefore create dead spots under the foot. I really don't like having dead spots under the foot and like a 'lively' feel under my feet.

3. How about weight...? I like my bindings to feel light and very streamlined/compact. Therefore why I have always chosen plastic/composite. It would seem that metal frame bindings would feel a lot heavier and 'clunky/cumbersome'...no...? 

Any tips and/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Having Spark Surge, metal bindings vs the usual plastic bindings, they are more responsive...which can be good or bad thing depending on your skill level...less forgiving. Also check the padding/eva on the base plate, which will add some shock absorption. I add some to the sparks and they are much better.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have tried both..... the difference is negligible.

Have tried Ride, Rome and Burton/Spark metal frames. Plus a bunch of the most common plastic bidnings.

Metal frames are more responsive/quicker edge to edge. Ride are very light, probably lighter than an equally responsive plastic binding. Not by much and there may be exceptions..... either way, not enough for it to matter much. 

Rome are heavier, but have a similar quick response. The final response is about the same..... metal has a quicker snappy feeling to start the turns; but at the end become the same, as that final response is more highback (or toe strap).

Ride footbeds are great. Damp enough, but good cushion. Rome are a little bit less cushy, but still pretty comfortable. I think it';s all about the footbed, more than the frame material. Everything is better than Flux (except full metal splitboard frames and hmmmm I'm not too sure?).... nobody is better than Now (in terms of footbeds and by 'better' i mean cushion).

The mounting bolts come loose easier on metal bindings. Tighten the hell out of them, or buy separate Burton hardware with the little nylon strip, and dump whatever hardware your metal bindings came with..

Dead spot is the same either way. I think all metal bindings have a very small disc nowadays..... so whatever stiffness and dead spot goes away with the smaller disc. In the end, nothing has less of a dead spot than Burton EST, and everything has less of a dead spot than Flux. 

Between the max deadspot and the min deadspot..... I feel almost no difference hahah. 

I prefer plastic because they have the least amount of nuts, bolts, hardware and parts. Plug. Play. 
Metal you have much better adjustment heel/toe or stance width......

I've had Capos. They are neat. I'm going to guess Rodeos are pretty awesome.
If I had to ride only 1 binding for the rest of my life.... Genesis est. But if I got free Capos, Hefes or Rodeos for life.... I'd be stoked.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

F1EA said:


> I have tried both..... the difference is negligible.
> 
> Have tried Ride, Rome and Burton/Spark metal frames. Plus a bunch of the most common plastic bidnings.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I used to ride nothing but Flux and I rode them for a little while. 

One of my main complaints with Flux is that they have too big of a dead spot under foot and don't allow the board to flex correctly...even though they are plastic/composite bindings. I love Flux bindings for everything else, but the big dead spot underneath the bindings coupled with not being that responsive edge to edge has made me give up on them last season and now I think I am needing to try a different brand/binding material. 

Gonna have to go Ride Rodeo and see how I like em. 

I've never tried Rome bindings...but from a lot of threads and reviews I have read, it seems like they are heavy, clunky and cumbersome. They don't look at all streamlined or low profile in my opinion. So...I am gonna have to pass on them unless I can find a pair for free or demo just to try out.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Bent Metal Binding Works bindings are composite/plastic or metal...? 

I can't tell from the pictures. Seems to be plastic/composite material but I maybe wrong.


----------



## ajavanzado (Dec 12, 2015)

Faded_Butters said:


> Does anyone know if the Bent Metal Binding Works bindings are composite/plastic or metal...?
> 
> I can't tell from the pictures. Seems to be plastic/composite material but I maybe wrong.


Theyre similar to unions; composite/plastic base, aluminium heelcup


----------

